# Monster Or Mako?



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

Seiko Monster (Orange) or Orient Mako (orange)

Both are similar in size and spec. Orient has an in house movement and a hacking second hand.

So any preferences?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No contest, go for the Mako it`s far better looking then the totally fugly Monster :yucky:

Edit> ignore anyone who says otherwise as they are obviously seriously deranged









:lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

dont listen to him he has cats and is a retired vegan.monster every time looks ,reliability and the chunkyness of it wins over the boring looking orient.


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

Monny wins, hands down (pun intended).


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

I've read that the Mako is more accurate than the Monster and gains/loses 5 to 10 secs a day.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No contest, go for the Mako it`s far better looking then the totally fugly Monster :yucky:
> 
> Edit> ignore anyone who says otherwise as they are obviously seriously deranged
> 
> ...


Ahem, quote from a recent post



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I didn`t say this :lookaround: but, even a Monster looks better :swoon:


Come on Mac, admit it you're warming to them 

BTW Monster gets my vote :thumbsup:

gratuitous Monster pic (I've chosen one partially covered so as not to get Mac too excited :derisive


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

The Seiko Monster also has in house movement, Id just make absolutley certain that the Orient movement hacks if this is a major part of your criteria!


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

jezz59 said:


> The Seiko Monster also has in house movement, Id just make absolutley certain that the Orient movement hacks if this is a major part of your criteria!


Well its not a major requirement but it would be handy


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Damian said:


> I've read that the Mako is more accurate than the Monster and gains/loses 5 to 10 secs a day.


This would be true with my Monster it gains....wait for it............

*3 hours per day * bloody worse piece of kit I ever bought.

I bought it new with a 7 day return policy, never even wore until about 2 months after I got it, by which time I had no comeback.

Totally put me of them.


----------



## owain (Mar 7, 2009)

Damian said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > The Seiko Monster also has in house movement, Id just make absolutley certain that the Orient movement hacks if this is a major part of your criteria!
> ...


I think the Orient's are great watches for the money. Definitely seem better made than equivalent priced Seiko's. I've got an Orange one for sale at the moment, they are great looking watches - but I keep getting tempted something new all the time and end up with too many watches 

They haven't got hacking movements, but they do stop if you turn the crown backwards a little so you can still set the time properly. I don't know what you'd class that as!

They seems to keep pretty good time, and seem a lot more expensive than they are.

I've never tried a Monster, but I am tempted to get a modded one. Between an orange monster and an orange mako though it would be the mako for me.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

monster everytime


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Monster, orange, annoying Mach for the use of. :goof:


----------



## owain (Mar 7, 2009)

Just to balance things :thumbsup:

Sorry about the dusty photo!

edit: and the fact that it's blurry, it was one I got from my photobucket


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No contest, go for the Mako it`s far better looking then the totally fugly Monster :yucky:
> 
> Edit> ignore anyone who says otherwise as they are obviously seriously deranged
> 
> ...


I have to side with Mach on that one. Except for the fugly and deranged comments.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Actually, I am looking for something big and orange to add to the collection. ( No, I don't eat cheezies while watching porn.) So I'm waiting for the jury's verdict.


----------



## owain (Mar 7, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Actually, I am looking for something big and orange to add to the collection. ( No, I don't eat cheezies while watching porn.) So I'm waiting for the jury's verdict.


I can't really compare the two, as I'm yet to try a Monster - that will be the next watch to try I think.

The Orient's are very underrated watches in my opinion though, nice and chunky with a pretty decent solid link bracelet.

If anyone wants any more photos, or info give me a shout


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > No contest, go for the Mako it`s far better looking then the totally fugly Monster :yucky:
> ...


You have to admit I`m one of the few (possibly only) people round here who has the experience to say that :wink2:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

save your money and get one of these instead


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > No contest, go for the Mako it`s far better looking then the totally fugly Monster :yucky:
> ...


Context is all important here, hard to believe though it is there are watches out there that are even uglier then the Monster...














> Come on Mac, admit it you're warming to them


I don`t think so







:tease: :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You have to admit I`m one of the few (possibly only) people round here who has the experience to say that :wink2:


...and the diplomas to prove it!







( But aren't you glad you're out of that racket?) A bit







here but I remember the nursing staff being very grateful for our 'assistance' when difficult cases landed on their laps.( Usually 2am on Friday or Saturday) A little muscle was always welcomed before a few CC's worth of sedative. Yes?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You have to admit I`m one of the few (possibly only) people round here who has the experience to say that :wink2:
> ...


Thankfully I didn`t work in a Secure Unit so never had to call in the Boys in Blue. I did however have to get involved in a few `scuffles` over the years especially when working nights my own back in the early `80s on a locked Male `Disturbed` ward, if things suddenly kicked off your only hope of support was if the ward down stairs realised there was trouble & called for help 

Oh & yes although I did often find it rewarding, I am glad to be out of it :thumbup:


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*The Monster all the way!*

*
*

I refer you to this great, great, and respected article/review from The Purists!

http://www.thepurists.com/watch/features/8ohms/7s26/

Regards,

Angelis


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Guz said:


> Damian said:
> 
> 
> > I've read that the Mako is more accurate than the Monster and gains/loses 5 to 10 secs a day.
> ...


Do you want to sell it?


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

No contest!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The number of pro Monster posts just goes to show how many seriously deranged people there are wondering about out there









I blame the various governments in power over the last few dacades









:rofl:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No contest, go for the Mako it`s far better looking then the totally fugly Monster :yucky:


Well, I don't like (most) Diver's on the whole, but I agree 100% with Mach. :thumbsup:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

Monster - it may not be a statement people like, but it's a statement 

when you wear it you always know you've got it on. you may not want that every day of course.

mine is relentlessly accurate.

Orient doesn't float my boat - understated even in orange


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

pugster said:


> save your money and get one of these instead


Because the watches in question are so evenly matched, your O&W ID3077 is the perfect solution.Ive got one as well! ETA 2824,saphire crystal, highly decent bracelet with screw out pins, Id read somewhere that its the same casing as a Rolex sub! even if thats not correct they are a little gem!


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

jezz59 said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > save your money and get one of these instead
> ...


Although the O&W is a fantastic watch its over double the price of the Orient and Monster.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I would choose the Orient out of those two.


----------



## owain (Mar 7, 2009)

I did have my Orient for sale, but have changed my mind now. I put it on an orange maratac earlier and took a few pics. Sunglasses at the ready!

Unfortunately, I managed to drop the watch afterwards and scratched the crystal slightly which is annoying. Oh well, it can be my beater now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe it`s time to change the nick name of the Seiko, how about calling it the Orange Hag?










:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Maybe it`s time to change the nick name of the Seiko, how about calling it the Orange Hag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It even has it`s own unsightly wort...


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Monster, monster, monster...... just can't get past that "came free with a packet of ciggies look" of the mako. it's that awful crest. but if want something for your nan to wear to bingo, the mako should be tough enough, well almost :tongue2:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

wookie said:


> Monster, monster, monster...... just can't get past that "came free with a packet of ciggies look" of the mako. it's that awful crest. but if want something for your nan to wear to bingo, the mako should be tough enough, well almost :tongue2:


----------



## owain (Mar 7, 2009)

wookie said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > Monster, monster, monster...... just can't get past that "came free with a packet of ciggies look" of the mako. it's that awful crest. but if want something for your nan to wear to bingo, the mako should be tough enough, well almost :tongue2:


I'd never noticed the similarity before


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I quite like the Orient logo & its apparent likeness to another doesn`t bother me at all.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Context is all important here, hard to believe though it is there are watches out there that are even uglier then the Monster...


Have you seen one in the metal ????

Surprisingly they are really nice watches, Big M tried one on and she thought it was gorgeous unfortunately for her I was about forty grand or so short otherwise it would have been in the watch box  Dare I say the pictures don't do it justice and not just because it's a Rolex either :lol:

As for the original question the Monster was one of the most awful watches I owned so buy an Orient :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Context is all important here, hard to believe though it is there are watches out there that are even uglier then the Monster...
> ...


Some things you don`t need to see or do, you just know they are wrong :yucky: 



> As for the original question the Monster was one of the most awful watches I owned so buy an Orient :lol:


Mr Bond & I agreeing on a watch!?! :swoon:

*Nurse!!* I need my next injection, *NOW!!!* :doctor: :lol:


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

One word

Orient

Nuff said!!!!

Frank


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Monster all the way


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Do not hesitate and get the Orient!


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

I`d just go for the orient, the movements are seriously acurate!


----------

